

SeL4: World's 'first hack-free' software developed - bakbak
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/personal-tech/computing/worlds-first-hack-free-software-developed/articleshow/7378403.cms

======
JacobAldridge
Current discussion from earlier today (including links to earlier discussions
from 18 months ago on the research)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2151464>

